# Help Me Choose A V-box Sander



## MEADOWBROOK (Nov 17, 2005)

I Have Been Searching For A New Vbox Spreader To Replace My Highway Model Mp Sander. I Do Not Want Another Highway,because It Has Given Me Nothing But Problems . In My Research I Have Narrowed My Choices Down To A Curtis Ts-25a,fisher Procaster,torwell Economizer And Air-flo,model Psv-8e, All Ss And Around 2yds. I Would Like Some Imput On Dependability On These Spreaders.all These Spreaders Cost Around 5000 Except For The Air Flow Which I 
Can Get For 3850 Installed ,i Am Kind Of Skepitical On Buying The Air Flow Because I Dont Know Anybody With One And Why So Cheap. Any Imput Would Me Greatly Appreciated


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Keep in mind one rule - You get what you pay for.

My opinion - Fisher Pro Caster with the optional Honda engine. The engine is what is really going to make or break a sander. Starting and not stalling matters most at 3:00 AM.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

We bought a 8' SS Air Flow 10 years ago. This salter has run very well and in the beginning we were not the best a regular maintenance. We also have 2 Monroe salters. We have had many problems with both. There are also 1/2 as many drag links in the Monroe salter compared to the Air Flow. Last year I bought a 10' Swenson Hydraulic salter. It is built very well and the paint job seems to be excellent. There are more and more Fisher salters showing up around here every year and they look very well built. Some of the guys that run them research everything they buy. I look at them and think if they have one they must be good.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Don't know if you can get them down there but I have used Torwell's for 15 years and have always had pretty good luck with them. I don't think they have a web site but they are located in Worcester MA. and their ph# is 508-752-2823 you may be able to call them and find out who the distributor nearest you is. I think that they are much more rugged an better built then the Fisher units. They are available with either a Honda engine or can be had with hydraulic. Virtually every municipality in this area uses them as they produce them in size from tailgate size up to 15 cubic yds capacity.


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

This year we have gone away from the airflows and now we are using sno-ways.Reason being i am a fan of briggs over tecumpsa?.Honda is the best but i could buy 3 briggs in the next 15yrs for the honda option.Also the track on the sno-way is 16 inchs wide,last year we had to get out and move the material around in the hopper because it would bridge up airflo is only 10 or 12 inchs wide.And as far as install there is none,you plug the hand held controller into your cig lighter and go.Dealer buy me for a SS 2yrd 9hp briggs,top screen,swing away shoot and tie downs was like $3600 + tax


----------



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

I'd like to ad my $.02 even though mine is not on your wanted list. I bought a henderson 8' spreader 2 years ago. After the first year, I did little maintenance and boy was i sorry. The Henderson has a crappy paint job and they use standard bolts and nuts. I had to disassemble the entire unit, take it up to an industrial blasting and painting shop. I had it painted the way it should with etching primer and industrial paint. I replaced all hardware with SS ones and replaced the engine with a 13.5 briggs that was on special at my true value store. I now have an awesome spreader, but had to put another 1200 into it to make it that way. I wish I had bought a fisher, due to their units being powder coated, I'm sure that would make a BIG difference. but my dealer only carried henderson at the time.

Just remember, SS units still have steel hardware and chains. I was told that SS units are good, but for the price its not worth it. In 5 years you'll still have to replace the conveyer and chains and engine if you don't take meticulous care of it.


----------



## kyle volz (Oct 13, 2005)

What about the new SnowEx VMaxx 8500. It is a full two yard box. I have several of the SnowEx boxes and have been very well satisfied. I would take a look at them if I were you. No belts, hoses, motors or chains to go wrong at 2am. That's why I use them.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

kyle volz said:


> What about the new SnowEx VMaxx 8500. It is a full two yard box. I have several of the SnowEx boxes and have been very well satisfied. I would take a look at them if I were you. No belts, hoses, motors or chains to go wrong at 2am. That's why I use them.


I sure it has to have one of these to make it work!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Electric motor (vs gas ENGINE). http://www.snowexspreaders.com/main_inventory/Salt_Spreaders/Vee_Maxx_8500/1/snow_ex_spreaders.htm

Kyle added "motor" where they say "engine" from their advertising - "Oops".


----------



## jimsmowin (Jul 28, 2000)

have had 2 airflo's no promblems at all would buy another


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Just installed a Poly Hawk. it replaced a Flink that has ran for 14 years. Hope this one runs as long.


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

I would get a smith electric. $4400 for the stainless model i believe. It works great and there is little to go wrong with them. 
I bought the sno-way electric and so far it is great. An 8' painted model was about $2500


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

I stand by my flink ss .havent had any problems in over 9 years.


----------



## ThePlowKing (Oct 22, 2004)

I have two sanders, a Curtis and a Fisher. My Curtis is 4 Years old and runs like it is brand new whereas the Stainless Fisher that is brand new (last year) is the biggest piece of crap. It's got the crappty Techumsa motor and the damn thing breaks every single snow storm. I've noticed that they guys running the Honda engine seem to have significantly less problems. If you are gonna go with the Fisher make sure you get the honda motor. Otherwise you'll spend more time fixing your sander than you will spreading materials. If you ask me $5,000 for a 1.3 yd stainless Fisher is way too much money. You can definately find a quality product for less money. Check out the new hydrolic driven Curtis sanders, they're supposed to be a quality setup.

Good luck,
Brian


----------



## fire&ice (Nov 10, 2004)

I would buy a sander from the local dealer with the best reputation. This is where you will get service and parts support later on. I find that it can be worth a few extra dollars.


----------

